# معلومات تفيد الحيران في أول الطريق لمهندس الاتصالات



## مجنون ليبيا (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الحمد لله الكريم الحنان المنان ، العليم الوهاب ، مجري السحاب ، وهازم الأحزاب 
، ومنزل الكتاب ، أول الوحي اقرأ ، فسبحان من علم بالقلم ، علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم ، والصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام ، محمد بن عبد الله ، النبي الأمي الأمين ، معلم الصحابة المكرمين ، بنور الهدى المبين ، القرآن الكريم .
وبعد إلى مهندسي الاتصالات والشبكات وطلبة المعاهد والجامعات إليكم مجهود في غاية البساطة لا أريد منكم جزاءا ولا وساطة مجرد معلومات جمعتها لعلها تفي بغرض طالب معلومة أو أراد تكملة مسيرته ولكن يحتاج إلى أول الطريق ، فما كان صحيحا فمن الله وما كان خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان و لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

أولا ماهو دور مهندس الاتصالات 

دور مهندس الاتصالات هو الشخص الوحيد المُطالب في المقام الأول بالحفاظ على الإشارة المنقولة سليمة تماما من بداية عملية الإرسال مصدر الرسالة message source  وحتى الوصول إلى نهايتها ( الهدف) destination في شكل ملائم يمكن من خلاله استخراج ماتحتويه من معلومات بصورة صحيحة وكاملة ، ومن هنا جاء علم الاتصالات بمختلف فروعه وتطبيقاته بهدف وضع النظريات الرياضية الملائمة لتوفير انتقال آمن للإشارات .

كل المعلومات إن شاء الله تجدوها مرفقة في الموضوع 

*وأخيرا أسأل كل إخواني وأخواتي في الله، إذا رأوا تصويباً في هذا العمل ألا يتباطئوا في نصحي وإرشادي ، فلن يجدوا بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى إلا قبول النصح ، وتصويب الخطأ ، والاتفاق في وجهات النظر ، طالما توفر الإخلاص عند كل من الطرفين.*

*وارجوا مناقشة الموضوع فور قرأتكم له*


----------



## مروان حسون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سالى نظير (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نهويه (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mr_safwt (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aziar05 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

merci prof pour le partage


----------



## عمان16 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم بصراحة ندرس هندسة الاتصالات ولا نعرف ما لنا و ماعلينا.


----------



## ayham87 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## البادر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ادور (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## م م ص ع ح (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد شهاب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد شهاب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجوا منكم توضيح مقصد هندسة الإشارة وما هي طبيعة عمل مهندس الإشارة.
أرجوا الرد مع الشكر.


----------



## كأحمد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يامهندس


----------



## AZAYAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## sherif_elbetar (2 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot for this work


----------



## zedteck (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم ودوما الى رقى و تقدم


----------



## الجني الأزرق (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك يا أخي و جلعها في ميزان حسناتك
مستنين هيك كتاب من زمان و ياريت إذا في كمان


----------



## عميقة العينين (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية أختي الكريمة


----------



## المُبْحِر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## km6 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا والقراءة جارية


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو زهران (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ali_almatari (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks for all u


----------



## Sharjah (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااا ....


----------



## taha111 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي على هذه المعلومات كنت محتاج ليها جدا


----------



## genral (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا لك اخي بارك الله فيك على الموضوع *​


----------



## anas12061975 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا لك اخي بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عاشق الخيال (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورر يااخوي والله يخليلك ليبيا :d


----------



## م/شيماء (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## ادنبرة (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ربي يوفقك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (27 يوليو 2009)

الشكر لكم أنتم ، ولدعمكم لهندسة الإتصالات وادعوا الله العلي القدير أن يفتتح قسم خاص بهندسة الإتصالات ، أما آن للفارس أن ينهض ........


----------



## م.ابنةالاسلام (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير والله قد تعبت وانا أبحث عن هذه المعلومات وفقك الله والمزيد المزيد أختك م.ابنةالاسلام


----------



## BIBO-BIBO (29 يوليو 2009)

والله مشششششششششششششكور
وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك................
بيبو...........


----------



## علي عبد الستار (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي على هذه التجميعة المميزة 
السلام عليكم


----------



## kodo the genius (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على جهودكم وزاد الله من امثالكم


----------



## kodo the genius (4 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف شكر صراحاه ابدعت موفق


----------



## محيي الدين الناصر (4 أغسطس 2009)

اود الحصول على معلومات قيمة حول 3g &2g


----------



## أماندا (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ibn khalid (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي المعلومات القيمة واتمني ان يستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزااك الله كل خيررررر


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير , اكثر من رائع والله*​


----------



## عسلوب (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي علي هذا الكلام الجميل المفيد...فأنا أحتاج الي معلومات أكثر لاني في بداية طريقي كمهندسة اتصالات


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (19 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لكم ، وادعوا الله العلي القدير أن تكونوا من مهندسي الاتصالات المتفوقين والمتخصصين والمبدعين في مجالكم ، آمـــــين .


----------



## زهرة هندسة (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
نفعنا الله وإياكم بهذه المعلومات


----------



## eng.royal (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

لفته جميله جدا ورائعه


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود عظيم جدا
ومهم جدا لمن يبدء طريق الهندسه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نوري نت (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود متميز ورائع......تشكر عليه


----------



## araesh2 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور و يكثر من امثالك


----------



## بسكت (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكراااااا ... على هذه النصائح*


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## youcef207 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك **بارك الله فيك **بارك الله فيك **بارك الله فيك **بارك الله فيك **بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مصطفى حمامو (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## magec_147 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

لعل هذه الملعلومات بسيطه ولكنها مفيده . والشكر الجزيل لك ولمشاركتك


----------



## eng_malak (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي كتير 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يوسف عيد عاشور (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك علي المووع وجاري التحميل


----------



## mas89 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م ابوعبدالله (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بــــــارك الــــــلــــه فـــــيك


----------



## eng.hamouri (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك على الموضوع المهم للجميع*​


----------



## mohamed_andil (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا جزيلا
*


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

merciii we need more


----------



## phd.loay younis (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع و جميل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود عبد الصبور (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_safaa (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادنبرة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

في ميزان حسناتك

وربي يوفقك ان شالله


----------



## hitman36 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الفين شكر لك يا غالي


----------



## Prince Soft (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يالغلا


----------



## omar1979 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mrinimed (16 نوفمبر 2009)

merci


----------



## engamartobak (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mrinimed (17 نوفمبر 2009)

merci pour les information


----------



## زيد اسامة الخطيب (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك نورتنا بهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمودعمرو (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور كتييير


----------



## م/فاطمة محمود (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/فاطمة محمود (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## روحي سما (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تصدق ادرس اتصالات ولا ادري مالي وماعلي كل هذا بسبب سياسة الحفظ المطبقة في الجامعات مشكوررررررر


----------



## Eng. fazaa (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم
بوركت

عمل رائع


----------



## mark1 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*thanks so much for nice information
*


----------



## زمررده (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*كيف أشعر بأني مهندسه*

أنا طالبه بكالريوس تخصص هندسه إتصالات وإلكترونيات. لكن أشعر وكاني خريجه ثانويه.
رغم إني حصلت على جيد جدا وعلامهتي جدا حلوه..:87:
أشعر بإحباط وخيبه أمل عندما أتذكر بأني هذه السنه أكملت 5 ولا أجد نفسي أستحق لقب المهندس
فماذا أفعل إذا كان خطط كليات العرب الدراسيه لا ت}هل الطالب صح .
أنا جدا حزينه...ماذا أفعل:86:
:11::11::11:


----------



## ودالشريف (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا 
و
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ودالشريف (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*{}{}{}{}{للامام دوما يا اخي}{}{}{}{}

*


----------



## عصام ابراهيم بدوي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## دليم(محمد العمار) (29 ديسمبر 2009)

انا امنيتي الدخول بها القسم 
وان شاء الله تتحقق
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## Lucent (30 ديسمبر 2009)

زمررده قال:


> أنا طالبه بكالريوس تخصص هندسه إتصالات وإلكترونيات. لكن أشعر وكاني خريجه ثانويه.
> رغم إني حصلت على جيد جدا وعلامهتي جدا حلوه..:87:
> أشعر بإحباط وخيبه أمل عندما أتذكر بأني هذه السنه أكملت 5 ولا أجد نفسي أستحق لقب المهندس
> فماذا أفعل إذا كان خطط كليات العرب الدراسيه لا ت}هل الطالب صح .
> ...


 
هذا الإحساس بالجهل و كذلك القلق طبيعي جدا و لا تصابي باليأس الشديد
و يجب أن تقلقي حتى يصبح قلقك هذا دافعا لك للحرص و الاستزادة من العلم و المعرفة و الخبرة بالقراءة في الكتب الأكاديمية المتخصصة و كذلك مواقع الاتصالات المتخصصة 
المهم عندما تتوظفين عليك بالاهتمام بعملك و يجب عليك الإدراك بأن الوظيفة العملية ليست حل مسائل كما في الاختبارات ، بل تتطلب أمورا أخرى ربما لا علاقة لها بالهندسة
مثلا ينبغي عليك الإدراك لبعض الأمور الإدارية كالعقود مثلا و الفواتير و غيرها
و الحقيقة أن الوظيفة العملية للمهندس تكاد تكون مجهولة بالنسبة للخريج الجديد
فمن خبرتي كمهندس اتصالات متخرج منذ نحو عشر سنوات ، وجدت أن الوظيفة العملية للمهندس ممكن أن تكون في إحدى المجالات التالية:
التشغيل ... بمعنى أمامه أجهزة و عليه تشغيلها و المحافظة على وظيفيتها . و يرتبط مع التشغيل عادة الصيانة .
المشاريع .. بمعنى مشروع جديد يتم تنفيذه سواء من قبل القسم الذي
فيه الموظف أو يكون القسم مشرف على التنفيذ .
التصميم و التخطيط .. و هنا يتم الاهتمام بشبكة الاتصالات و التطوير فيها و قد يحتاج التطوير مشاريع جديدة فيتم كتابة نطاق العمل ... الخ
و الكلام في هذا يطول و هناك أدوار كثيرة يتعامل فيها مهندس الاتصالات مع المجال الذي يعمل فيه .. و يكفي الاطلاع على أسماء الإدارات في شركة مثلا مقدمة لخدمات الاتصالات لمعرفة الأدوار التي يمكن للمهندس أن يؤديها في حياته الوظيفية 
و لا ننسى أن هناك أبعادا أخرى لهذه الأدوار ، فهناك وظيفة في شركة مقدمة لخدمات الاتصالات و هناك وظيفة شركة تعتبر مُصّنع للأجهزة و الحلول للمشاريع التي تملكها شركة مقدمة خدمات الاتصالات و هناك وظيفة في شركة تعتبر مقاول يقوم بتنفيذ المشاريع التي يطلبها مقدم الخدمة و التي يزودها بالأجهزة و الحلول شركات تصنيع أجهزة الاتصالات
مثال على شركة مقدمة لخدمات الاتصالات .. شركة الاتصالات السعودية
مثال على شركة مصنع للأجهزة و الحلول .. ألكاتيل لوسنت 
مثال على شركة مقاول .. لا يوجد اسم بارز يحضرني و لكن المقاولين كثير .

و فقك الله تعالى


----------



## kalem190 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## امبراطور الهندسه (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااا لك


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

تم التحميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

